# just bought bionic tether not working



## bish042287 (Jan 4, 2012)

So I just got my bionic today, rooted it, installed the newest wifi tether and its not working. Any suggestions? Spent the last three hours looking through forums and trying different methods with no success.


----------



## mpennini (Dec 4, 2011)

I think this is probably what you're looking for: http://droidbionicroot.com/category/droid-bionic-tether/

You'll need to do one simple edit and possible alter an IP address, then you should go good to go for Wifi tethering. The alternative is to actually pay Verizon for the privilege of using the data that you already pay for.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

mpennini said:


> I think this is probably what you're looking for: http://droidbionicro...-bionic-tether/
> 
> You'll need to do one simple edit and possible alter an IP address, then you should go good to go for Wifi tethering. The alternative is to actually pay Verizon for the privilege of using the data that you already pay for.


Just beware, they can still track your tether usage. I haven't heard of anyone getting a surprise charge on their bill, just watch your usage.


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

install the latest google code wifi tether. go to settings, change device profile, set to motorola targa. go to enable wifi encryption, then set change passphrase to your own password. Now you will start to tether, allow root access. then connect using a wifi enabled computer or tablet. should work fine with 3g, and 4g.


----------



## Mattrleaf (Sep 22, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Just beware, they can still track your tether usage. I haven't heard of anyone getting a surprise charge on their bill, just watch your usage.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Has this been proven?


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Mattrleaf said:


> Has this been proven?


Some people are getting all their tethering traffic redirected to a Verizon page with a phone number to order the tethering package, so yes, they can detect wifi tethering. They're just not being total dicks about it yet.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

They have given you the ability to tether via usb... for free. I believe this was a compromise to eliminate the rampant theft( their view not mine) by tethering via wifi. Most won't agree.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bigmook said:


> They have given you the ability to tether via usb... for free. I believe this was a compromise to eliminate the rampant theft( their view not mine) by tethering via wifi. Most won't agree.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So you can tether for free via usb with no problems from Verizon? How do I do this? Thanks!


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

to tether via usb on bionic even without root. make sure you have the motorola drivers installed on pc so that your phone is recognized. connect bionic to pc via usb cable, then go to settings, wireless and networking settings, then tethering and mobile hotspot. check usb tethering. you should see your pc connect and obtain a ip address...........boom ....tethered 3g, or 4g


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

footracer1983 said:


> to tether via usb on bionic even without root. make sure you have the motorola drivers installed on pc so that your phone is recognized. connect bionic to pc via usb cable, then go to settings, wireless and networking settings, then tethering and mobile hotspot. check usb tethering. you should see your pc connect and obtain a ip address...........boom ....tethered 3g, or 4g


When you use the stock usb tether it installs the driver you need itself the first time you plug it into your pc. But installing moto's drivers isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

And this method wont incur any charges from Verizon? Sweet!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Google wifi tether. Easytether Pro (allows proper mtu setting for xbox and udp port forwarding) - Pdanet fails at this.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

